

Personal 'learn to code' project: Make every website beautiful - rayhano
http://rayhano.com/post/36734197669/make-every-website-beautiful

======
redcat7
<http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/30936334.jpg>

before talking about "beautifing" the web, please make your font bigger it's
hard to read

~~~
rayhano
:) Gotta love the irony.

